# Audi ATF application G 052 025-A2 and G 052 162 A1



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

what they mean? for what car and what transmission?


----------



## maximus_manx (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: Audi ATF application G 052 025-A2 and G 052 162 A1 (Fantomasz)*

Those aren't 'applications,' they are the Audi part numbers for the different fluids(more than likely a 1 liter bottle). Check your manual or your dealer to see which one is right for your car.


----------

